# Solved: How to remove whitesnake toolbar in google chrome?



## john80614 (Feb 6, 2010)

i recently downloaded a free mp3 and part of the agreement was i had to install a new toolbar called whitesnake and bing search engine, i have tried uninstalling them both using the control panel, and i have even disabled the add-ons using the extensions tab in google chrome.....yet they STILL persist so i am absolutely lost.....whilst i can use the net just the same its annoying cos id rather hav my old familiar homepage back......can anyone help thanks?!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Download and save and then install the free version of

*Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 1.70.0.1100*

*SUPERAntiSpyware 5.6.0.1014*

Make sure to update their definition files during the install process.

Make sure to uncheck and decline to install any extras, such as toolbars and homepages, they may offer.

Make sure to uncheck and decline to use the "Pro" or "Trial" version, if it's offered.

After they're installed and updated, restart the computer.

Run a QUICK scan with each of them.

When each scan is finished, select and remove EVERYTHING they found.

Restart the computer, if prompted to, so the removal process can finish.

Note: DON'T use the computer while each scan is in progress.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you take the time to read each window carefully during an install process, there usually is an option to decline or opt out to install toolbars, search engines, homepages, scanners, etc..

If the option isn't there and you know you don't want to install that "garbage", cancel the install. 

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## john80614 (Feb 6, 2010)

thanks but this didnt solve my problem

unfortunately this was an mp3 u cant buy on cd and i really wanted it so getting the "optional" extras was unavoidable, but i didnt know i would have such trouble removing them afterwards...........im now thinking about a full system restore, unless i get any more advice on how to solve my problem ;-)


----------



## john80614 (Feb 6, 2010)

i managed to fix it using instructions in a google search!!!! was so simple aswell......like it usually is hahah!!!!! ;-)


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Okay, good. :up:

I was going to have you put *AdwCleaner* to use next.

It finds and removes "nasties" that the other 2 don't.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------

